# Looking for good cages, need input



## fsubelch (Apr 30, 2007)

I just got my Madone 5.5 over the weekend. I am looking for some good water bottle cages. I am not to inclined to spend the $80 (a piece) for the Bontrager Carbon XXX lite and even the $50 Race X Lite seem a bit much. Do you guys have any suggestions for decent water bottle cages?


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*I use rav x*

I have been using the Rav X Gamma X cages for 4 months now and I absolutely love them. 
They are 26g and hold the bottle really stable. Easy to slip bottles into and don't rattle and have not broken yet. I paid $35 each. You can find a deal through a shop or online.

Cages are cages. If they hold and don't break then they are for me.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

i prefer the Bontragers. but for mtn biking and beating around, i like the Chris King ss cages, 31g and $15..


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

I would go with the plain aluminum cages your dealer stocks, in matching color of course. You may also consider going with the bottom of the line Bontrager plastic version of the carbon cages. As far as function, they probably work the same, just cost less. And they come in a variety of colors too. I went with the carbon cages when I got my bike, and it's the biggest waist of money I ever spent on bike related stuff:mad2:

Try this: http://www.bontrager.com/Road/Parts_and_Accessories/Cages/5837.php


----------



## fsubelch (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I went with the Bontrager race lite cages. So far so good. I can't complain!

Trek Madone 5.5 with new water bottle cage


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

fsubelch said:


> I just got my Madone 5.5 over the weekend. I am looking for some good water bottle cages. I am not to inclined to spend the $80 (a piece) for the Bontrager Carbon XXX lite and even the $50 Race X Lite seem a bit much. Do you guys have any suggestions for decent water bottle cages?


Just make sure that they actually hold the bottles in when you go over a bump or never do a group ride. - TF


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, I like my stainless steel King Cages. They're a traditional looking tubular cage, they don't corrode or scratch the bottles, and they hold the bottles securely while still allowing easy removal/insertion of the bottles. I've had them for 9 years, and they look like new. I think I paid ten bucks apiece for them.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Specialized Rib Pro--------- fancy plastic that looks like carbon, comes in an array of colors, you could get them to match your frame. They are light weight, strong, flexible and do a good job of holding your bottles. I packed some all last season on my Colnago and I'm going to put them on my SL 5.9. They run about $20.00. If your LBS is a Specialized dealer they should have them, or you can order them online directly from Specialized. If you don't want to go that route, them the Tacx Tao work well also. Black or silver. The only prob I had is trying to get a frozen bottle in one (if you freeze your bottles in the summer). They don't flex too well. But they do a good job of holding your bottle. Cheap $15.00. A lot of the pro teams use them.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Ringle'?*

Does Ringle' still make their cages? I have ran these on my mtbike for years. There are light and adjustable to fit different bottles, but only fit bottles that are not tapered.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Trek Bat cages. They're not real sexy but if you look at the Disco boy's bikes in the spring classics that is what you'll find on them. They are plastic and hold the bottles really well. Inexpensive too.


----------



## trumpetman (Dec 9, 2001)

*Cage Recommendation*

Check out the Arundel Trident cage;
http://www.bikeworld.com/products/2225/22/Arundel-Trident-Carbon-Fiber-Water-Bottle-Cage-Gloss.html

If your biggest concern is cost these may not be what you are looking for, but these are really nice cages that are very light, hold the bottle very firmly, and look great.

It is difficult to overstate the importance of the bottle being held firmly. If you are racing or doing fast group rides where the road gets rough, having a bottle come out in the pack is the cause of many a nasty group pile up.

These are what I eventually settled on for my Project One Madone 5.9 and I have been very pleased with them. A small detail, but a positive one nonetheless.

John


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

I think the Bontragers are still the nicest fit on a Trek. If interested, I have a pair of Bontrager Race X Lite carbon cages, never mounted and still in the packaging that I would sell for $85 shipped to you via Priority Mail. I have pics if interested (ready to go on ebay this weekend).


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Got the XXX on the road bike and the X on my mtb. the X works the best of the 2.


----------



## stonecrd (Jun 12, 2007)

Ravx Alpha cages are very nice. Carbon and under $40 ea

http://www.ravx.com/pages/pages_products/cages/alpha_x.html


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

the only problem i have with the race lite cages is that the plastic became too brittle for me on a cold training ride, i hit a bump and the top tab broke and fell into the road.

if you don't ride at about 20 degrees Fahrenheit you're fine then. btw the cage still works fine.


----------

